# Audiology Coding Manuals



## cynthiar (Mar 12, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good coding book for audiology services, and how they are billed?
Thanks
Cynthia Robinson


----------



## evonp (Mar 20, 2009)

*Evon Pefaur, CPC*

I have not actually used this book but we had researched it for our new audiologists (instead we had our billing department and more senior audiologist work with the new audiologist). The American Academy of Audiologists  (at www.audiology.org) has a book called "Capturing Reimbursement: A Guide for Audiologists" that has a description reading 

This manual provides the necessary direction and guidance applicable to all practice settings. It also addresses some of the finer distinctions, including which forms to use when to use them, which CPT code is most appropriate, when to use a modifier and which diagnosis code is correct. Available as single CD-ROM or CD-ROM with Manual. NOTE: This manual does not list codes." 

Sometimes www.audiologyonline.com also has articles on billing audiology. Not sure if the Audiology Association has any billing references or help but you might also try there.

Good Luck  
Evon Pefaur, CPC
ENT


----------

